# Specialized Defroster MTB Winterschuh



## LittleHunter (11. Dezember 2007)

Daten zu dem Schuh:

http://bikerstreff.de/More/Schuhe/Spec.Defroster.htm

Wer von Euch hat den Winterschuh im Einsatz ? Seit Ihr zufrieden damit ?
Oder gibts bessere Alternativen zu dem Schuh ?


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. Dezember 2007)

Das würde ich auch gern wissen, hat den keiner? 
Ich habe gerade den Shimano SH-MW 02 Gore Tex probiert. Leider ist der im vorderen Bereich viel zu eng geschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. Dezember 2007)

Habe beide. Der Specialized erscheint mit wärmer als der Shimano. Verarbeitung würde ich als gleich gut ansehen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe beide. Der Specialized erscheint mit wärmer als der Shimano. Verarbeitung würde ich als gleich gut ansehen.



Aaaah, doch einer.  
Wie fallen denn die Größen aus? Ich fahre einen Specialized Comp MTB, das Sommermodell mit Ratsche, da sitzt bei mir die 46 noch recht luftig. Den Shimano MW 02 hatte ich in Gr 47probiert, deutlich zu eng, schnürt den Fuß ab, könnte auch etwas länger sein. 
Muss man die Winterschuhe von Specialized auch eine Nummer größer kaufen, oder sind die in ihrer Passform identisch mit den Sommermodellen?
Interessiert mich deshalb brennend.


----------



## --hobo-- (19. Dezember 2007)

Der Schuh ist überteuert, da nur für den Winter geeignet, Schweißfüße vorprogrammiert, Laufen nur bedingt, da viel Plastik, lieber ein paar gescheit belüftete Schuhe und ein paar gute Überschuhe, hat man mehr von.


----------



## tom*simpson (19. Dezember 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Der Schuh ist überteuert, da nur für den Winter geeignet, Schweißfüße vorprogrammiert, Laufen nur bedingt, da viel Plastik, lieber ein paar gescheit belüftete Schuhe und ein paar gute Überschuhe, hat man mehr von.



das sagt einer, der wohl kaum eigene Erfahrungen mit diesem Schuh hat 

Schweißfüsse bei -8°C möchte ich gerne haben


----------



## --hobo-- (19. Dezember 2007)

tom*simpson schrieb:


> das sagt einer, der wohl kaum eigene Erfahrungen mit diesem Schuh hat
> 
> Schweißfüsse bei -8°C möchte ich gerne haben



Meine Güte, erstens - ja ich hatten den Schuh an (allerdings nicht für diesen Preis) und zweitens - der Körper schwitzt auch bei kalter Temperatur, ich weiß ja nicht, wie du fährst, wenn du wie ein Rentner fährst, brauchst du auch keine funktionelle Kleidung, dann reicht eine Federjacke und ein paar lange Stricksocken von Oma. Gerade das Schwitzen macht es ja gefährlich im Winter, wenn man nicht nass werden würde, bräuchte man auch keine Funktionskleidung, die die Feuchtigkeit gerade im Winter abtransportiert und weg vom Körper.

Ich weiß schon, wovon ich spreche, wenn du nicht schwitzt, wenn du dich gescheit bewegst, stimmt irgendwas mit deinem Organismus nicht.

Aber wenn du meinst, dass sie gut für dich sind, schöne Plastikoberfläche...,kauf sie und Specialized wird sich freuen.


----------



## Mad-Line (19. Dezember 2007)

ich hab grade 100% plastik klamotten an und fühl mich sau wohl.

tolles gefühl alte joghurtbecher an zuhaben.....


----------



## --hobo-- (19. Dezember 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> ich hab grade 100% plastik klamotten an und fühl mich sau wohl.
> 
> tolles gefühl alte joghurtbecher an zuhaben.....



Im ganz weitläufigen Sinne sicher (nämlich Polyester), allerdings ist das hier verwendete Plastik ein anderes, nämlich solches, das Null Wind durchlässt und vorn gleichermaßen null atmungsaktiv ist. 

Wer die Schuhe kauft, sollte sie halt ab 0 Grad aufwärts wieder ablegen, da man sonst vor Hitze damit umkommt. Und wann ist es schon ständig -5 Grad und Kälter? Für die 14 Tage im Jahr kauf ich mir lieber ein paar gescheite Atmungsaktive Überschuhe und atmungsaktive normale Radschuhe.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit diesem (ja, genau diesem) Schuh.


----------



## Mad-Line (19. Dezember 2007)

allso ich persönlich brauche überhaupt kein winter schuhe mir reichen dünne sommer socken und dadrüber Goretex Socken mit den normale sommer schuhen und fertig.
Aber da hat jeder anderes Kälte empfinden.

Recht hast du der Specialized schuh ist komplett dicht, kein atmungsaktives Material. Oberfäche aus Kunstleder mit Gedicheten Nähten. ehr ein schuh für richtig kalt.

empfehlen bzw als bessere alternative z.b Nortwave Celsuis GTX MTB Goretex
ca. gleicher Preis aber dafür deutlich atmungsaktiver


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Dezember 2007)

@hobo: Warum gleich so giftig? 



> Der Schuh ist überteuert, da nur für den Winter geeignet, Schweißfüße vorprogrammiert, Laufen nur bedingt, da viel Plastik, lieber ein paar gescheit belüftete Schuhe und ein paar gute Überschuhe, hat man mehr von.



Ähm, das ist ein Winterschuh, die sind alle mehr oder weniger nur im Winter zu gebrauchen. Überteuert finde ich ihn nicht unbedingt, der Shimano soll UVP knapp 180 kosten. Überschuhe hatte ich schon, mag ich nicht.
Die große Frage nach wie vor: die Passform der Defroster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Dezember 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> allso ich persönlich brauche überhaupt kein winter schuhe mir reichen dünne sommer socken und dadrüber Goretex Socken mit den normale sommer schuhen und fertig.
> Aber da hat jeder anderes Kälte empfinden.
> 
> Recht hast du der Specialized schuh ist komplett dicht, kein atmungsaktives Material. Oberfäche aus Kunstleder mit Gedicheten Nähten. ehr ein schuh für richtig kalt.
> ...



Ein Problem mit der Kälte habe ich auch nicht. Leider sind die Sommerschuhe so toll belüftet, das auch jeder Wasserspritzer und Schneebatzen direkt in der Socke landet. Daher will ich einen wasserdichten Schuh.
Auch wenn das jetzt etwas vom Thema abweicht: welche Modelle haben denn einen breiteren, bequemeren Schnitt als die Shimano? Wie gesagt, wenn der Defroster genauso bequem wie die Sommermodelle von Speci ist, wäre das schon super. Oder haben die das Innenfutter einfach noch "reingestopft"?


----------



## Micro767 (19. Dezember 2007)

lt. meinem Speci Händler soll man bei dem Defroster eine Nr. grösser nehmen als vom Speci-Sommer Modell

Hoffe das hilft ! Hatte den Schuh auch nur bisher einmal in den Händen.


----------



## --hobo-- (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann einfach nicht mit ansehen, wie ihr soviel Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen könnt, natürlich gönne ich euch das, doch ich weiß, welche unheimlichen Margen dahinterstehen, die rein auf den Namen bezahlt werden, das Material ist grausamst billig. Den Splzd. Schuh hab ich vor Ewigkeiten mal gnadenlos günstig beim Händler angehabt und bin damit nur im laden rumgelaufen, mir ist die Suppe sofort im Schuh gestanden. Das Ding lässt kein Lüftchen durch, ist wie ein Gummistiefel. Somit wirklich wirklich bei -10 Grad geeignet (wohlbemerkt Außentemperatur), für alles drüber ist der Schuh immernoch zu warm, da der Fuß in der eigenen Wärme erstickt. 

Meine Vaude Überschuhe sind innen nass, wenn ich heimkomme nach einer Stunde, da meine Schuhe atmen können, meine Füße sind dagegen trocken und warm. 

Wenn ihr unbedingt gut Geld löhnen wollt, kauft euch die Überschuhe von mir aus von Gore und kauft euch günstige Sommerschuhe, die könnt ihr im Sommer tragen und im Winter mit Überschuhen, ihr werdet es im Sommer bereuen, wenn ihr die Stinker da stehen habt für 150 und mehr Euronen.

Man kann sie nichtmal wirklich lüften, da es wirklich elendigst billiges China Plastik ist. Der Name macht halt die Musik.

Wer sich dessen bewusst ist und trotzdem soviel ausgeben will, der soll sie sich halt kaufen.

Mir wird halt immer übel, wenn Leute definitiv was von Specialized oder Scott haben wollen, nichtmal wissen, ob das Zeug überhaupt passt, nur weil der Name draufsteht. Ein Händler meinte sogar mal zu mir, dass die Scott MTB Schuhe auf die Scott MTBs zugeschnitten sein, mich hats gewürgt bei dieser Aussage.


----------



## könni__ (19. Dezember 2007)

@hobo warum regst du dich so auf? klar kann man auch mit Überschuhen im Winter fahren aber das ist immer ein Kompromiss! Neopren ist auch nicht gerade für seine Atmungsaktivität bekannt. Wenn du den Schuh vor Ewigkeiten mal probiert hast kann es eigentlich nicht der Defroster gewesen sein - Den gibts nämlich erst seit Herbst 2007. Kunstoff ist eigentlich schon ein ganz gutes Material da es anders als Leder keine Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt und sich nicht dehnt. Der Defroster hat im übrigen eine isolierte Sole das haben Sommerschuhe nicht. Mich würde mal interessieren wie warm der Schuh nun wirklich ist (also nicht beim pobelaufen im Geschäft sondern Draußen;-)


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. Dezember 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> lt. meinem Speci Händler soll man bei dem Defroster eine Nr. grösser nehmen als vom Speci-Sommer Modell
> 
> Hoffe das hilft ! Hatte den Schuh auch nur bisher einmal in den Händen.



Also geht wohl doch wieder nix ohne probieren. Bei einer Bestellung bei Wiggle in England dürfte das Rückporto teuer werden.

@hobo: Es ist ja rührend wie du dich um unsere Finanzen sorgst.   Zumindest mit meinen Sommerschuhen von Speci bin ich sehr zufrieden, im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz sind die auch nicht überteuert. Generell finde ich die Klamotten von Specialized, immer mit Blick auf gängige Markensachen (!), nicht zu teuer.


----------



## --hobo-- (19. Dezember 2007)

Off Topic: Ich bin Koleriker, ich reg mich gern auf, das gehört einfach dazu, das ist wie ein Sattel, den braucht man zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (20. Dezember 2007)

Ne Bekannte hat ihn bestellt da sie kaum sonst nen Schuh in Grösse 36 bekommt. Ich frag mal ob sie ihn schon hat, wie die Grösse ist und ob sie vieleicht gar schon mal ne Runde gedreht hat.


----------



## Micro767 (20. Dezember 2007)

Zitat:
"von der Anprobe her fand ich die Schuhe schon mal klasse"

Sie hat ihn in Gr.37 bestellt hat aber Gr.36, gefahren ist sie bisher noch nicht damit. Sie fährt MTB, RR und macht jedes Jahr nen Alpencross. Also Frau mit Erfahrung ! Ihr erstern Winterschuh, fuhr bisher mit dem x´ten Sommerschuh und Neopren, was ihr immer zu kalt war um den Winter wirklich durch zufahren.


----------



## skinny63 (20. Dezember 2007)

Also zum Schuh an sich: passform ist wie bei anderen Speci-Schuhen auch (ich trage sonst den Taho), ist natürlich auf Grund der Konstruktion fester.

Das er dicht ist, hat auch seine Vorteile, weil auch keine Nässe reinkommt (außer der, die im Schuh prodziert wird). Ich finde ihn nicht superwarm, ist aber persönliches Empfinden.


----------



## tom*simpson (21. Dezember 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Den Splzd. Schuh hab ich vor Ewigkeiten mal gnadenlos günstig beim Händler angehabt und bin damit nur im laden rumgelaufen, mir ist die Suppe sofort im Schuh gestanden. .



Märchen Nr.1 : "vor ewigen Zeiten"

den Schuh gibts erst seit Herbst 2007



--hobo-- schrieb:


> Somit wirklich wirklich bei -10 Grad geeignet (wohlbemerkt Außentemperatur), für alles drüber ist der Schuh immernoch zu warm, da der Fuß in der eigenen Wärme erstickt.



Märchen Nr.2 : 
behauptet einer, der den Schuh im Laden bei vielleicht +20°C anhatte.


----------



## uhagi (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi

Ich habe den Defroster auch. Bisher viermal benutzt. Ich find ihn keinesfalls zu warm. Hab ihn mal bei 5-6 Grad gefahren. War OK. Jetzt zur Zeit in Süddeutschland bei ca. -4 Grad immer noch OK. Jedenfalls kein vergelich zu Sommerschuh + Neoprenüberschuh. Vor allem die Sohle ist wärmer. Ich hab ihn in Grösse 43. Sonst hab ich eher 41,5-42. Aber im Winterschuh wollte ich etwas mehr Platz haben.....

Grüssle
Uwe


----------



## Zuckerman (25. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar den ersten Winter auf dem Rad noch vor mir, jedoch den letzten Sonntag bei bis zu -2° und Schneematsch bereits hinter mir. Ich hatte meine Specialized Sommerschuhe mit Wintersocken, extra Einlegesohlen und Gore-Überschuhen an. Ich dachte dass ich damit über den Winter komme. Pustekuchen! Das Ergebnis waren scheißkalte gefühllose Füße. Bei einer Tour von ca. 3,5 Stunden ist das echt kein Spaß mehr. Ich habe mir jetzt die "Specialized defroster" gekauft (ich kann mir das zu Glück leisten, dass mag sicher nicht für jeden hier zutreffen). Nun hoffe ich dass es am nächsten Wochenende wieder rattenkalt sein wird. Ich werde euch dann mal berichten ob die Dinger aus meiner Sicht ihr Geld wert sind.

Zuckermann


----------



## Mountain77 (25. November 2008)

150 â¬ sind kein Pappenstiel, aber diese elendigen Ãberzieher bin ich satt.
Ich stehe auch kurz davor mir diesen Schuh zu holen, habe ihn vorhin noch einmal zur Probe angezogen, zum Vergleich den 30 â¬ teureren Shimano...meine PlattfÃ¼Ãe haben sich im Spezi nicht so eingeengt gefÃ¼hlt.

Ich werde ihn auch zum Rennradfahren nutzen, sieht schon einmal optisch auch besser aus. 
Wenn der Schuh einige Herbst/Winter/FrÃ¼hjahre Ã¼bersteht bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Sportler 69 (26. November 2008)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Der Schuh ist überteuert, da nur für den Winter geeignet, Schweißfüße vorprogrammiert, Laufen nur bedingt, da viel Plastik, lieber ein paar gescheit belüftete Schuhe und ein paar gute Überschuhe, hat man mehr von.




Der Schuh ist für den Winter gut, finde die Belüftung auch ok. Aber wie schon geschrieben sind 150 Euro echt happig.
Ich fahre jetzt wenn es richtig kalt ist den Specialized, sonst mit dem SH-MT51 mit guten Neoprenüberschuhen da ist auch alles warm.


----------



## sciregomtb (27. November 2008)

habe gestern den Defroster im Laden anprobiert. 

+ Verarbeitung sieht gut aus 
+ die Schrauplatte ist vom inneren des Schuhs nicht zugänglich

- zu harte Gummimischung, schlecht auf glattem Untergrund
- zumindest bei mir hat der Schuh hinten an der Ferse, beim Übergang zum Neoprenteil gedrückt.Beim Übergang war eine Kante zu spühren

Den Shimano Schuh hatten sie leider nicht da sonst hätte ich den auch noch getestet


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

mein Paar kpnnte sich gestern bewähren. Drei Stunden bei 2-4 Grad und Beschuß durch Schlamm.

Hatte während der ganzen Tour warme und trockene Füße, die Laufpassagen waren gut machbar, bin sehr zufrieden mit den Schuhen.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckerman (9. Dezember 2008)

Zuckerman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe zwar den ersten Winter auf dem Rad noch vor mir, jedoch den letzten Sonntag bei bis zu -2Â° und Schneematsch bereits hinter mir. Ich hatte meine Specialized Sommerschuhe mit Wintersocken, extra Einlegesohlen und Gore-Ãberschuhen an. Ich dachte dass ich damit Ã¼ber den Winter komme. Pustekuchen! Das Ergebnis waren scheiÃkalte gefÃ¼hllose FÃ¼Ãe. Bei einer Tour von ca. 3,5 Stunden ist das echt kein SpaÃ mehr. Ich habe mir jetzt die "Specialized defroster" gekauft (ich kann mir das zu GlÃ¼ck leisten, dass mag sicher nicht fÃ¼r jeden hier zutreffen). Nun hoffe ich dass es am nÃ¤chsten Wochenende wieder rattenkalt sein wird. Ich werde euch dann mal berichten ob die Dinger aus meiner Sicht ihr Geld wert sind.
> 
> Zuckermann




So, nun hatte ich Gelegenheit die Spezialized Defroster zweimal bei 1-3Â°C und NÃ¤sse fahren zu kÃ¶nnen. Hier meine EinschÃ¤tzung:

WÃ¤rme-Isolierung: Die KÃ¤ltebrÃ¼cke von unten ist sehr stark unterbrochen. Ich habe das durch eine dÃ¼nne Einlegesohle mit ALU-Beschichtung noch verbessern kÃ¶nnen. "Kuschelig" oder irgendwie wÃ¤rmend sind die Schuhe jedoch nicht (kann man ja auch kaum erwarten, da sie sehr dÃ¼nnwandig und leicht sind). Etwas mehr WÃ¤rme habe ich durch ein Paar Ski-Socken erzeugt (also Platz lassen).

Feuchtigkeit: AuÃer dem Saft aus den eigenen FÃ¼Ãen kommt da nichts rein.

Passform/Bequemlichkeit. Der Schuh ist etwas steif und hart beim Anziehen (SchuhlÃ¶ffel hilft). Jedoch habe ich ihn beim Fahren so gut wie gar nicht bemerkt.

Fazit: Wenn man den Winter durch fahren und fÃ¼r alle Wetter gerÃ¼stet sein will ein sehr O.K.er Schuh. Bei Minusgraden wird man auch hiermit âbesonders bei lÃ¤ngeren Tourenâ (etwas) kalte FÃ¼Ãe bekommen. Das ist aber auszuhalten. NÃ¤sse kommt jedenfalls nicht rein.

*Mich wÃ¼rde interessieren, ob man die gleichen/Ã¤hnliche Eigenschaften auch mit einem Schuh der 20% gÃ¼nstiger ist erreichen kann? Kann jemand dazu etwas beitragen?* Nicht dass mir das noch helfen wÃ¼rde, interessiert mich aber trotzdem.

GruÃ.

Zuckermann


----------



## jules... (14. Januar 2009)

Der Defroster ist sein Geld wert. Habe auch erst Sommerschuhe und Neoüberzieher probiert, ist aber einfach viel zu kalt bei den jetzigen Temperaturen


----------



## HB76 (16. Januar 2009)

so für alle hier und auch für die redakteure der bikebravos.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wärmebrücke

klar??


----------



## JulianGER (27. Dezember 2009)

hab die dinger jetzt auch, die befürchtung einiger, der schuh sei zu warm kann ich so auf keinen fall bestätigen. meiner meinung nach sind die teile genau richtig, sodass man um die -3 bis +3 (in dem bereich hab ich sie bisher ausprobiert) relativ warme füße behält. man kann sie sicher bis +10 grad angenehm fahren, also in dem bereich, wo man sonst überschuhe trägt. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man bei noch tieferen temperaturen noch überschuhe überziehen sollte, damit es richtig warm bleibt. 
besonders begeistert bin ich davon, dass der schuh wirklich absolut wasserdicht ist, bin heute unfreiwillig mehrmals durch riesige pfützen gefahren, die schuhe blieben von innen komplett trocken.


----------



## Stue (1. Januar 2010)

Kann das nur bestätigen, ein empfehlenswerter Schuh. Habe ihn seit Dezember im Einsatz (auf dem Rennrad im Vergleich einen Sidi-Winterschuh). Finde den Specialized gut gelungen und sein Geld wert.

Grüße


----------

